# Hocking river...rumor??? or truth???



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

I was out fishing at a local pond an heard someone talking about some kid who caught a northern pike on the hocking a few years back, anyone ever hear of such a thing? Word is it was a decent fish too, maybe low 30 inch range???


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I've caught smallmouth, largemouth, crappie, catfish, saugeye, white bass, a water dog and a long nose gar out of the hocking...a pike wouldn't surprise me. I'll keep an eye out and line wet to see if it's true.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

caught a small one back in the early 80's, also saw monster in there to, that was along time ago


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

ive heard there was a big one caught at whites mill years ago


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I think it was a Blue Pike maybe?? The pic was on here and on the ODNR website about 3-4 years ago


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

there was one caught, it was a northern, blue pike are at this point considered extinct. there are(where) muskies native too the river and there still are pickerel in sections so there could be a few reproducing remnants from the old state stockings. I know snowden and I think logan where stocked. they could also be fish moving up from the ohio(unlikely i think) or coming out of privatly stocked lakes that feed into the basin.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have heard of northern pike being caught below lake logan....30 plus years ago(my in-laws had the boat rental there)....I'm not sure where the river goes to below the dam, but the hocking river isn't far!!


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I can vouch for the pike in the Hocking, a good buddy of mine caught it 3 years ago near OBlenness. 28-30" range


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

BobcatJB said:


> I can vouch for the pike in the Hocking, a good buddy of mine caught it 3 years ago near OBlenness. 28-30" range


That's friggin cool mannnn, I wanna catch one check your PMs....


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

riverKing said:


> I know snowden and I think logan where stocked.


Are they still present in either of these lakes?


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

1MoreKast said:


> Are they still present in either of these lakes?


I caught one last year from shore @ the second dock. I was using a jig and had one hell of a strike. After landing it, I sort of scratched my head, expecting a nice bass. It turned out to be a 8" pike. I wasnt even aware they were in Lake Logan until I confirmed it on the website. Later that summer, my friend watched a fellow catch one that he described was between 24" and 28".

They're definitely out there.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

tiger musky was stocked in lake logan years ago also


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

Check the March issue of Ohio Game and Fish - picture of a local here that caught 40+ inch Muskie out of Lake Logan this spring.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

niiiiiiiice. i'd love to catch one of those bad boys. it's been a while. looks like i'll be heading there this weekend...supposed to be beautiful.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

off subject but i cath them (northerns) all the time on the scioto good sized to most in the 24-30'' range but my pb was 38'' last year. they put up a hell of a fight.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I can tell you it is no rumor, it is true that a northern was caught in the Hocking. I can tell you it's true because I know who caught it and I have photos of it. I believe it was 27" long, and believe it or not, my buddy caught it on a 2" grub (chartreuse or yellow, can't recall), while sauger fishing!


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

The hocking has many different species, here is a yellowfin tuna I caught last year just below Atlantis, yeah.....the lost city


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

stream_stalker said:


> I was out fishing at a local pond an heard someone talking about some kid who caught a northern pike on the hocking a few years back, anyone ever hear of such a thing? Word is it was a decent fish too, maybe low 30 inch range???


hmmmm i might know that kid


----------

